# Bicho-do-mato



## GeorginaK

Hola!

I am working on a translation of Carlos Drummond de Andrade´s poem José and I´m having some trouble with the word bicho-do-mato in the last verse:

Sozinho no escuro
qual bicho-do-mato

In an English translation I found, the second line is "like a wild animal", and in a Spanish one "cual bachaco", bachaco also being difficult to find in the online dictionaries. Is de Andrade comparing José to some specific kind of animal, or does the bicho-do-mato mean that he is shy or introvert in the darkness? I would really appreciate it if someone could help me with this.

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums! 

bicho do mato - an antisocial person

 Pessoa arredia, antissocial (Aulete)

We, mainly mineiros like Drummond, use to call bicho do mato a person who likes to be away from people, or who lives in the far countryside, isolated from people and ''civilization''.


----------



## Jabir

Not only mineiros, Vandinha, we use it in São Paulo as well - I myself was called like this many times hehehe


----------



## GeorginaK

Thanks a lot! I´d already found this definition on the internet (along with a lot of  material on the telenovela by the same name!) but I was hesitant to use  it because I couldn´t understand how it fit to the Spanish and English translations. But they are not my native languages either, so I was on shaky ground.

Thanks again!


----------



## Vanda

GEorgina, I think I've found an idiom for it. Have a look:
shrinking violet -_Informal_ a shy person

And also ''a wallflower''- remains on sidelines at social event


----------



## marta12

Também usamos 'bicho do mato' em  Portugal, mas penso que mais com o significado de tímido...enfim, acho anti social ( depois do acordo já não sei como se escreve ) um pouco forte.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, eu tenho a impressão que shrinking violet (ou blushing rose, nos EUA)  é uma expressão irônica, sempre usada em referência a pessoas que parecem pudicas sem o ser. Lembro que a primeira vez que vi essa expressão foi numa matéria sobre a Sarah Fergusson, duquesa de York, onde ela era descrita como _"no media shrinking violet"_. Acho que, em inglês, bicho do mato está mais para loner, lone wolf ou hermit. Para mim, descreve uma pessoa mais arredia do que tímida.


----------



## Vanda

Mas o dicionário inglês dá como informal para pessoa tímida, bem como o wallflower. Talvez seja mais amplo ou mais geral...


----------



## Macunaíma

No Oxford Advanced Learner's marca como _humorous_, mas como eu quase sempre vejo usada na negativa, como no exemplo que eu dei, eu acho que está mais para irônica.


----------



## Vanda

Oxford - http://www.wordreference.com/definition/shrinking violet

informal an exaggeratedly shy person.

Mas também é o uso do nosso bicho do mato!


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Também usamos 'bicho do mato' em  Portugal, mas penso que mais com o significado de tímido...enfim, acho anti social ( depois do acordo já não sei como se escreve ) um pouco forte.



Interessante, eu semprei utilizei essa palavra mais no sentido de pessoa (pelo menos um pouco) anti-social do que de pessoa tímida...


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Alentugano said:


> Interessante, eu semprei utilizei essa palavra mais no sentido de pessoa (pelo menos um pouco) anti-social do que de pessoa tímida...



É, eu também uso assim, no sentido de ser anti-social, rude até....


----------



## marta12

Alentugano said:


> Interessante, eu semprei utilizei essa palavra mais no sentido de pessoa (pelo menos um pouco) anti-social do que de pessoa tímida...



Não sei. Acho que muitas vezes esse 'anti-social', que é um anti-social 'soft' é timidez.


----------



## thdiass

We use it here in São Paulo too. Imagine someone who lives in the countryside, very far from the city, and is rarely in touch with people. The person becomes shy, anti-social and even unpolite or rude.
One little remark. When we, Brazilians, refer to Carlos Drummond de Andrade, we normaly use his middle name (Drummond), because there are two other important writers with the same surname: Mario de Andrade and Oswald de Andrade. 

By the way, there's a great song sung by Elis Regina called "Bicho do mato". I recommend it!


----------



## moura

Nos EUA, há uma expressão relativamente moderna para referir este tipo de pessoas: "the guy who lives in his Mum basement". 
Parece-me que bicho do mato, (não sei se tem hífen, com o novo acordo...) é uma palavra difícil de traduzir para inglês na sua plenitude.


----------



## moura

moura said:


> Nos EUA, há uma expressão relativamente moderna para referir este tipo de pessoas: "the guy who lives in his Mum basement".
> Parece-me que bicho do mato, (não sei se tem hífen, com o novo acordo...) é uma palavra difícil de traduzir para inglês na sua plenitude.



In English:

At the US, there is an expression relatively modern to refer this kind of persons: "the guy who lives in his Mum basement".
I think the "bicho do mato" is sort of difficult to translate into English in its overall sense.

There is also "weird loner" referring a guy who is shy, doesn't make friends easily and is socially awkward. But a "bicho do mato" sometimes really chooses to be that way and that is where there is not a word that gives also that sense together with the others. The "Mum basement" expresses this concept, though.


----------



## Tuber Dog

*Countryman, Countrywoman*


----------



## Archimec

bicho-de-mato = loner

...such a loner
   in the dark...


----------

